

Seeing at the Speed of Sound - danso
http://alumni.stanford.edu/get/page/magazine/article/?article_id=59977

======
hmsimha
This is one of the most brilliant articles I've read. As someone who worked
with deaf people in the past, I am blown away by the proficiency of the
author's ability to communicate through writing, lip reading, and speech to
the point where she says when a conversation with a hearing person clicks,
they might not even know she is deaf. I also found some of the material of the
article (specifically regarding the author's attempts to understand speech
through the movements of the speaker's mouth) similar to what I am learning in
the Natural Language Processing class I am taking through Coursera currently

